# Damage spots? Or something else?



## froggybrie (Oct 25, 2017)

We went away for a week and left our BYH froglets (10 months old, their names are Wellington and Puddle) with the original breeder for boarding in one of their own enclosures. 

When we picked them up, they each had large grey spots on their faces. We were told this is from hitting their heads (the breeder explained "this subspecies is notorious for head-hitting") - But as long as we've had them, they have NEVER had any kind of physical damage, even though they do hit their heads once in a while (the ceiling of our viv is acrylic rather than mesh, so it's not abrasive).

According to these photos, does this look like physical damage (Wellington has a little bit of moss on his face in the first picture)? What is the best treatment for this? They're both still active and eating happily, should we just let them heal or is there a worry about infection?

Needless to say we are not too happy that the breeder brushed this off like it was no problem.

Any advice or input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, all.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

They do look like nose rubs to me. Any time frogs are exposed to different conditions than they are accustomed to, they can become anxious and may try to escape (even if it is futile). I've used Neosporin and silver sulfadiazene to treat similar abrasions, though the latter may need to be prescribed by a vet. You may also want to rethink their housing, if they are frequently banging their heads, or bouncing off the walls. What size is their enclosure? Can you post some pictures of the viv?


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Keep in mind that if you use Neosporin, be sure to use the kind WITHOUT pain relief. The anesthetic in the Neosporin plus pain relief could kill your frogs.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

The neosporine would be better to allow for granulation tissue if the wound is full thickness. Silvadine cream is better to allow new epithelial cells (skin cells) to proliferate and cover wound. I would prob use neosporine as ease of getting would help for faster healing.


----------



## froggybrie (Oct 25, 2017)

Dane said:


> They do look like nose rubs to me. Any time frogs are exposed to different conditions than they are accustomed to, they can become anxious and may try to escape (even if it is futile). I've used Neosporin and silver sulfadiazene to treat similar abrasions, though the latter may need to be prescribed by a vet. You may also want to rethink their housing, if they are frequently banging their heads, or bouncing off the walls. What size is their enclosure? Can you post some pictures of the viv?


Thanks very much for your response - This seems to make sense. The problem to me is that they have really not been banging their heads in the "home" enclosure (it's 36"x18"x24" and these two are the only frogs. I'll try to see if I can get a recent pic). I've seen them head-hit once or twice, but it's not frequent. They are pretty arboreal but don't do a lot of athletic jumping. 

I'll look into seeing if there's anything we can do with their viv setup, but since this was only a problem when the breeder had them for a week, I think you are right that they were unreasonably stressed. One dodgy thing is that she didn't show us the enclosure where they were actually kept - She just went into the back room to retrieve them for us. 

I'll check out your recommendations for treating abrasions. Thanks again!!


----------



## frogyiee (Jul 25, 2017)

On a similar note, I have noticed some black spots on a few of my Auratus's noses. I just assumed it was because of abrasion, especially since my tank is very crowded. I had plans of selling these frogs, but didn't want to if the black spot is a disease.


----------

